# From a forum on Ivy League admissions



## Daniel (Jan 29, 2010)

"Everybody in this forum needs to just calm down and eat some fruit."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 30, 2010)

I love it! 

[SIGN]10/10![/SIGN]


----------



## Mari (Jan 30, 2010)

and from some other forum

?Come on, folks. I?m losing faith in the collective knowledge of this forum if you can't provide me with useless information.?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 30, 2010)

Gotta give that one the same rating... 

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]
But I think if I added that to the global notice it might give new members the wrong idea...


----------



## Domo (Jan 30, 2010)

:rofl: Love the quote of the day!


----------



## Hermes (Jan 30, 2010)

Eat some fruit?  Bananas, maybe!

Hermes


----------



## Jackie (Jan 30, 2010)

Brillant quote! I think a nice slice of mango or melon might do!!


----------



## Hermes (Jan 30, 2010)

So this is what the _non sequitur [/I about the fruit ]meant.  LOL.  Going bananas....

""Depression: According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier.Depression: According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier.""

ListAfterList.com - 18 Positive Effects of "Going Bananas"_


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hermes said:


> So this is what the _non sequitur [/I about the fruit ]meant.  LOL.  Going bananas....
> 
> ""Depression: According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier.Depression: According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier.""
> 
> ListAfterList.com - 18 Positive Effects of "Going Bananas"_


_

Possibly. Or it may just have been a reference to constipation._


----------

